# Do You Get Up Early for Fluffs?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I find myself getting up about 1 - 1 1/2 hours early each morning just so that I can have extra time for the fluffs before getting ready to go to work.

First we have in-bed cuddle sessions, then we play, then it takes time to make their breakfast. I also wash each of their faces, brush their teeth (well not Secret as she doesn't have any teeth left:HistericalSmiley and redo their topknots for the day.:thumbsup:

I HATE mornings and would really like to sleep in as late as possible, but having extra time with my girls is worth it to me.:wub:

Do you make extra time in the mornings for your fluff(s)?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh, Lynn. You're making me feel like a *slug*.:new_shocked: Not a morning person here and guess what...neither is Tyler. :chili::chili: He will gladly sleep as late as I do, even though my DH gets up super early to run. I guess I'm just lucky because I work at home and can have that extra time with Tyler most days. For me it's usually mid-afternoon when we do something special. :aktion033: Something to look forward to that gets me thru my work in the morning.:chili:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL sure do; whats so funny is that my husband was thrilled when we got our babies I hated getting up early and always fought to get out of bed and he use to tell me I never have time for him in the mornings LOL .Well as soon as our babies came home my feet hit the floor hour and half before I had to even get up LOL now we all have morning time together LOL he loves it and so do my babies.... Even my sons get up early no fighting them anymore. I have been sleeping in for the last few days because i have had some sleepless nigths recently but daddy and the boys do very well with the babies and their morning ritual thank God they all are happy and its too cute my Juliet prefers the youngest one and Romeo prefers my oldest one I have no idea why but I love them all so much


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

SLUG here too Sue! Hunter would sleep all day as long as he didn't get the sense that anyone was leaving on him. If I have to leave early in the morning then I will get everything ready the night before and basically sneak out of the house so as not to disturb him too much. Somtimes, if I do wake him I wil take him out to do his business, feed him, and he usually falls back asleep before I am out the door.

In the summer he tends to get up a little earlier as the sun comes through the window but he still isn't what I would call a "morning dog"


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Nope, I am just late for work everyday because I spend time with them. It's a good thing my bosses don't seem to mind.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, My dogs are not moring pups either. I have them trained that mommy likes to sleep in and in fact Cadeau I have to pull out of bed in the morning often. 

I have to say though, the puppies did not follow this rule in the beginning,  but they are getting better. In the morning I have a pill I have to take an hour before breakfast and so I set my alarm for about 30 minutes before I actually want to get up, just so I can take this pill. At first the puppies took this as a sign that it was time to be up too, and hitting snooze was of no use, they still harrassed me to get up as soon as they had this signal, but now, they are learning, they don't start begging for attention until I go to get in the shower. Soon, I hope they will be just like their mom and dad and patiently wait for me to finish getting dressed before getting all excited about going down to breakfast.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just early enough to feed and play one round of "who's the best (cutest, smartest etc) doggies in the world!!" And then I am off to work. We do top knots and lots of cuddles after work all the way to bed time. I have found that my dogs have kind of matched their schedules to my hours. They sleep and nap alot during the day while we are working, and are really palyful and energetic when we get home.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Fortunately hubby is an early riser-- he gets up early with the pom who likes to do his business at 5:00 a.m. That's WAY too early for me! We do combing and cuddling in the evening more than morning, though once Cozette does her business (fortunately she waits til 7:00) she wants to come back to bed with mommy, and we cuddle then too. 

Hubby says that when I'm at work or out of the house for any reason, Cozette sleeps pretty much the whole time. When I come home, it's Miss Live-Wire!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

This is my routine with Baci...Alarm goes off at 6 AM i get up and take a Nexium for me.I go over to Baci and give him his Denamarin after that we both have 1 hour before we can eat .I throw on leggings and a tee his harness no combing his hair yet and off we go ...When we come back my coffee is done and go on computer for a while than i make Baci his food and make my lunch to bring to work..Than he eats his breakfast i eat mine..I usually give him a hair brushing and teeth too i take a shower and get ready for the day .I'm not the quickest person in the morning so i make sure we both have time ...When i leave he gives me kisses and off i go no later than 9 20... ..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hour and a half earlier??? Wow Lynn, I feel like bad mom now!! hehe. Thankfully Bailey adjusted really well to my schedule so I don't have to wake up much earlier for him - I wake up between 5 and 6 am to get ready for work (I have a long commute) - and that's early enough for me. Then I usually have an hour before I have to leave the house - in that, I take Bailey out to potty, prepare his breakfast, iron my work clothes, give him his breakfast, take a shower, put him in his pen and run out the door! I'm lucky my dad works from home so he takes Bailey out in the morning to potty and then several times a day. 

For the last few months of my cat's life, I had to wake up muuuch earlier to take care of him before work. He needed all sorts of meds - pills, creams, shots, etc - and a lot of effort to get him to eat, so I had to leave ample time in the mornings to get all that done. But luckily Bailey doesnt need much in the mornings!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Hour and a half earlier??? Wow Lynn, I feel like bad mom now!! hehe. Thankfully Bailey adjusted really well to my schedule so I don't have to wake up much earlier for him - I wake up between 5 and 6 am to get ready for work (I have a long commute) - and that's early enough for me. Then I usually have an hour before I have to leave the house - in that, I take Bailey out to potty, prepare his breakfast, *iron my work clothes*, give him his breakfast, take a shower, put him in his pen and run out the door! I'm lucky my dad works from home so he takes Bailey out in the morning to potty and then several times a day.
> 
> For the last few months of my cat's life, I had to wake up muuuch earlier to take care of him before work. He needed all sorts of meds - pills, creams, shots, etc - and a lot of effort to get him to eat, so I had to leave ample time in the mornings to get all that done. But luckily Bailey doesnt need much in the mornings!!


Okay, Nida. Now you're really making me feel like I'm lower than a slug.:brownbag::hiding: If it doesn't come out of the dryer without wrinkles, I don't own it. Really. I think I'm the biggest buyer of Brook Brothers shirts for my DH and DS just because they're 100% cotton and they don't wrinkle ever. Same with my sheets. I hate to iron and only do it when I have to shoot interviews. :blush:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Do I wake up early? No. Does Bonnie wake me up early? YES. This morning she jumped up at 6, she was ready for breakfast. If I dare not get up right away, she starts with a very low bark and gets inreasingly louder, just like my alarm clock, lol!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Our Rose and Lily have adapted well to our schedule, too. During the week, we get up at 5:30am. My DH has to be at work by 7-eeww.:yucky: The girls have to wait for their breakfast until after we're done so DH can get out the door by 6:20. On the weekends, we sleep later and the girls don't get up until we do unless we start stirring, and then they begin their "assault". Lily jumps up on my chest and gives kisses, and Rose goes under the covers and starts digging on my back.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

On weekday mornings, I sit in bed with the cat for a while before I get up while my husband feeds and potties Dora. Then I get ready and spend a little time with Dora before work. Sometimes it's just a few minutes, sometimes it's a lot more. 

Sometimes on the weekends we just get up, feed and potty her, then put her back in the pen and go back to sleep! She just goes back to sleep too, so I guess she doesn't mind.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

During the school year, I'm up at 5:30 am :w00t: so I can be at school at 7:00 to help students who have homework questions. So in the morning I just feed the dogs and play fetch with Gracie for about 10 minutes. When I get home in the afternoon, I take them for a walk that lasts about an hour (lots of sniffing and marking involved). When I get home I wait until after we've eaten dinner to play, train, and groom. 

During the summer, we're up and out the door for our walk between 6:30 and 7:00 before it gets too hot. Usually have to wash their feet after the walk because of all the dew on the grass, so I end up doing the grooming in the morning. 

I can't imagine getting up an hour and a half earlier. You're a great mommy, Lynn.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I must say that when it was just Lacie, I was up only about 1/2 hour early to play with her. Then Tilly joined us and I needed another 1/2 hour for her and now Secret is here so I need another 1/2 hour with her. 

Lacie isn't a morning fluff and would love for me to sleep in daily -- but Tilly wants me to get up at the first sign of daylight. Secret wants whatever Tilly wants. LOL

I usually get up at about 6:00 to have time for the fluffs -- so that's not way early.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine is just like me in the morning we get up as late as we can. We like to sleep in, but Jasmine also likes to go to bed around 11:00 pm. She usually has to bark at me and lead me to the bedroom. She does not like staying up!!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

When I worked, I got up at 4:00 a.m. (that is not a typo!), now that I'm retired, most of the time I'm allowed to sleep until 5:00. They don't mean 5:01, 5:00 is wake-up time. Every now and then I get to sleep until 5:30! Good thing I'm a morning person.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You almost make me feel guilty. I don't know. Maybe Alex was so much in tune with me that he knew that I don't want to get up early in the morning. We trained him to go on pee pads so there was no need to get up, he could go pee and poo when ever he wanted to. But he never woke me up to play. He waited that my husband woke up then jumped on his chest and kissed and licked him on his face. Of course then my husband got up, but Alex stayed in bed with me until I got up. And I could stay one more hour in bed, Alex would not move. He would stay close to me. It's like he wanted my husband to get up and stay with me by himself.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Janine, I haven't seen you here in ages...and I am so very sorry about Alex...I had no idea. When did he pass? Poor little Alex...I can still see him in your arms. You must miss him terribly. 



MalteseJane said:


> You almost make me feel guilty. I don't know. Maybe Alex was so much in tune with me that he knew that I don't want to get up early in the morning. We trained him to go on pee pads so there was no need to get up, he could go pee and poo when ever he wanted to. But he never woke me up to play. He waited that my husband woke up then jumped on his chest and kissed and licked him on his face. Of course then my husband got up, but Alex stayed in bed with me until I got up. And I could stay one more hour in bed, Alex would not move. He would stay close to me. It's like he wanted my husband to get up and stay with me by himself.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky wakes up when my hubby gets up which is around 5:45...he takes him outside to do his business and then he goes back to sleep for the rest of the morning. He curls up in his bed and doesn't even wake up when I get up around 7 ish. He's a lazy boy...good thing he doesn't have a job! His only job is to be cute and he does that one well!:wub:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Define "early". Before I retired, I was up at 4, gone by 4:30. Spookie wanted no part of that. Since retiring, I'd love to sleep till oh, 8? But noooooo. Even though daddy let's her out at 0 dark hundred, she walks all over me, sticks her nose in my ear, makes a pest of herself around 7 ish. But she is more than willing to nap with me whenever I need to.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Do I wake up early? No. Does Bonnie wake me up early? YES. This morning she jumped up at 6, she was ready for breakfast. If I dare not get up right away, she starts with a very low bark and gets inreasingly louder, just like my alarm clock, lol!


 


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Get up mommy im hungrey woof woof


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Not only do I get up 30 minutes early for the girls (4:15 instead of 4:45) but on weekends, they wake me up at 5:00 telling me I've slept too long!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love all these replies...too funny. :good post - perfect Great orginal post!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My two wish I'd stay in bed longer with them! I need to be in my office by 7:00 so to get in my workout in the mornings, my alarm goes off at 3:40 AM! I take Madison and Axel out to potty, then they go back to bed while I get ready to leave. When I pour my 'to go' coffee, they are dancing at my feet for their morning treat. I try to be out the door by 4:20 and my SO says the kids immediately go back to bed.

Friday - Sunday, when I don't work, one them is usually 'nosing' under my sleep mask to tell me it's time to get up. We get A LOT of morning cuddle time on the weekend.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I wake up when the (##***#) mockingbird starts singing to announce the rising sun. The fluffs continue to snooze for an hour or more. I get to drink coffee and have some quiet time before the rest of the family gets up. I groom them in the late afternoon. But, that is one of the few rewards of being a legal senior...no more rushing.So maybe it hurts to wear high heels, but hey, I don't have to.I couldn't have taken care of three high maintenance fluffs and four demanding birds when I had to go to a job and take care of a high maintenance, demanding boss.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I wake up when the (##***#) mockingbird starts singing to announce the rising sun. The fluffs continue to snooze for an hour or more. I get to drink coffee and have some quiet time before the rest of the family gets up. I groom them in the late afternoon. But, that is one of the few rewards of being a legal senior...no more rushing.So maybe it hurts to wear high heels, but hey, I don't have to.I couldn't have taken care of three high maintenance fluffs and four demanding birds when I had to go to a job and take care of a high maintenance, demanding boss.


:rofl::rofl::two thumbs up:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tink is his own boss, he gets up when ever he darn well pleases...sometimes he'll come up on the bed to get some lovin' and sometimes he just goes down stairs, goes outside to do his business and comes back in and starts his day.

The malts will sleep in as long as I do. Then we must do our morning cuddle time of course. One at a time they climb up on me and give me kisses and I pet and kiss each one.

Then I carry Ava and Archie down while Abbey follows. The only reason I carry Archie is to make sure the lazy bones goes outside!!! :w00t:

They get the quick once over the face with a wet baby wash cloth and a quick ear and tail brushing. Make sure they have fresh water and kibble available.

If Stan is home, Archie sits with him watching TV all day - that's his favorite thing to do anymore....:blink:...well next to taking a walk.:wub:

That's it. On days when I'm off, it's basically the same routine.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm fortunate to work at home and have a great commute! :HistericalSmiley:
i dont have to get up till 8 but sometimes, like this morning, Princess Pearlan woke me up at 6! :blink: she always wakes up so happy and wagging her tail!:wub:
i just let her play in bed. then we get up, coffee, breakfast for her, she gets groomed, and i'm ready for work!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Not all mornings; all depends on when did we go back to bed the previous night


----------

